# Tipping the Groomer



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

To All You Groomers (and Groomees )
Butch and Roxxy are going for a bath and nail trim. It is a privately owned salon and the owner is the groomer. Do I tip? If so how much? The cost is $15 per dog. They have been once before and the nail grinding for Roxxy has lasted nearly twice as long as a regular nail trim.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tipping is not mandatory but it is greatly appreciated. If you are very happy with the service provided and you can afford to tip, that would be nice. A groomer is a hair stylist, so do what you would do if you got your own hair cut.
I tip my hair lady 20% because I love her and she does a great job.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks. It was a bath and nail trim so I gave them $2 for each dog (for a $15 job). Neither one of them is happy with me but I know they are glad to be home. They are so soft and sweet smelling, with nails that are not so lethal!


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

Usually everytime I take my dog to get groomed, to be honest, I always tip my groomer $5 because they always do a wonderful job on her. Plus, the groomer that grooms my dog happens to be a neighbor of mine a little ways down the street. I went to school my entire life with her daughter. She just does such a wonderful job with my dog.

I would at least always give a groomer a little something, not necessairly $5, but even for a bath and nail trim, a little tip doesn't hurt.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I tip employees, but never the proprietor. Certain types of workers are typically low paid, and gratuities are factored into their compensation. Restaurants and bars are actually exempt from minimum wage laws for certain classes of workers. Presumably, the business owner is making money on the efforts of his/her employees, and is also making a profit on any products sold to the customer.

I completely understand how the custom of _voluntary_ gratuities serves my interests, as the customer, in excellent service. Just the same, if I had my way I'd do away with the whole charade. I'd prefer to see the operator get the pay they deserve and the prices reflective of those costs. That's just me, though.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

In this case, the groomer is the owner. It is very small and there isn't even a sign on the building. She has built her clientele through word of mouth. My neighbor takes her dog there and they even gave Mortimer (the Attack Cat) a bath and brush for me. I know that Roxxy is probably a bit difficult with her nails so I had no problem tipping. I didn't even think about it last time. I learned so much on this place, it's astounding!


----------



## MyDogJinx (Dec 1, 2008)

Though a tip is not a necessity, it is always appreciated. I know when I bathed any tip or even just an extra "Thank you, my dog looks great!" made my day.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> To All You Groomers (and Groomees )
> Butch and Roxxy are going for a bath and nail trim. It is a privately owned salon and the owner is the groomer. Do I tip? If so how much? The cost is $15 per dog. They have been once before and the nail grinding for Roxxy has lasted nearly twice as long as a regular nail trim.


If I had to have my dogs professionally groomed, and I liked what was done to them, I would certainly tip. If the groom was mediocre, or they didn't do atleast close to what I asked for, I probably wouldn't. My opinion of tips, even restuarant tipping, is if I enjoyed the service, I should tip...if I didn't, I shouldn't have to tip, as to me, a tip is a sign of a person's gratitude. I tell my clients to tip whatever they feel like giving, and that I am happy that they are pleased with my services.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca is such a PITA to groom I frequently gave 30-50% tips. She always came out looking great and they were so great with her anxieties. A good groomer who will take the time to deal with a dog like her is worth twice as much, IMO. So I believe in tipping based not only on the service but on how much of a pain my dog is!


----------

